# Ceramic 12 Volt Heaters



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We are thinking of buying one this winter. Is there a â€œgeneralâ€ agreement on which is a good product and good buy for those offered by Camping World?


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Good question---I am wanting to know the same----and how many to get. I wouldn't think just 1 would do-----------------------don't know


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do not buy a 12 volt model. It will kill your batteries faster then the furnace. If you are on shore power it is not as good as any of the 120 VAC models.

If you are looking for heat while dry camping when nights get below 32 degrees use the built in furnace as it heats the whole trailer and a bit of the belly area by default. Then charge the batteries each day. If it is not going to get below 32 degrees you can run a propane lantern or a Coleman Black Cat catalytic heater for some quite heat (it is safe) just leave a vent cracked.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Andy,

It surprises me that you would recommend using a propane lantern inside the trailer as a heat source!









Big no, no!

Just last week we lost a young couple camping near Crater Lake because they were doing just that, albiet in a tent.









Cracked vent or not, this is one dangerous practice.

Happy (and safe) Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! Andy,
> 
> It surprises me that you would recommend using a propane lantern inside the trailer as a heat source!
> 
> ...


 We just bought a ceramic Maxi-Heater for our 25rss...used it already and it works great. It is 1500 watts with 2 heat settings and a automatic thermostat and it has an oscillating base...got it at Home Depot. Model No NH400BE. Made by King of Fans inc. We dont even need the heater that came with our OB when using it.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am a big believer in spending other peoples money so of course when we go camping and have AC t the location I rather spend their AC money then my propane money ....

with that said ...

go to WALMART and get yourself a two setting 1000/1500 watt two speed cermain heater ... I think I paid 22.98 for mine --- make sure though it has a thermostat... but don't waste your money on a digital ...just one of those old fashioned turn the knob until it stops types...and it needs to occillate to move the air around

they all do exactly the same thing.. so why pay more ... and no matter what make sure that it has a good fan on it .. you need to PUSH the heat to the inside of the trailer .. if not then just those area surrounding the heater itself will stay warm....

Did I mention 22.98 a WalMart

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp...duct_id=4122233

Pelonis Ceramic Heater: 
Oscillation
Two heat settings: 1,000 watts and 1,500 watts
Thermostat comfort control
Overheat protection
Carry handle
Model No. HC-0102

Shipping Weight (in pounds): 30.42

Product in Inches (L x W x H): 7.68 x 7.48 x 10.43

Assembled in Country of Origin: Imported

Origin of Components: Imported

Wal-Mart No.: 001181897


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! Andy,
> 
> It surprises me that you would recommend using a propane lantern inside the trailer as a heat source!
> 
> ...


I guess anything is possible but was it a propane one or a white gas lantern? The firing temperature of propane lanterns is above the point at which CO is produced in any real amount. I use the lantern for light and heat at night and in the morning and the CO detector has never even shown any threat.

To each thier own but as long as you monitor the CO and have a vent cracked for O2 then you should have no problem.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

I have always had great respect for your advice on this forum, and will continue to.
Furthermore, I have no desire to get into a war with you, but in this case you are dead wrong.

More to the point, people can die following the advice you are promoting here.

Those of you who may have any questions on this matter, please follow this link to the Coleman Northstar Propane Lantern Manual

On page two of the manual, you will find the following warning:

*CARBON MONOXIDE HAZARD*
*â€¢ This appliance can produce carbon monoxide
which has no odor.
â€¢ Using it in an enclosed space can kill you.
â€¢ Never use this appliance in an enclosed space
such as a camper, tent, car or home.*

This message is repeated throughout the manual.

Sorry to get up on my high horse here, but this one is too important to let slide.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

We're a ceramic heater user and found that it MORE than heats the camper in weather around 30 degrees.

We also run a small fan from the back of the TT that we angle toward the ceiling which keeps the camper evenly toasty (heater sits in the center section where the slide is).

Don't dry camp (especially in cold weather) so no added value there however; I too would be hesitant to use any type of Coleman device. Even if the CO2 thing could be monitored by the detector and even though we no longer have small children, just the closeness of things (people & stuff) would interrupt the pleasures of the trip and beer buzz due to the possibility of someone burning themselves and/or a fire.

If electric is the issue perhaps a small generator would be resolve the issue.

Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A young couple just died in Oregon in their tent from a Lantern. Bad idea to use one inside, I wouldn't ever use one on the camper.

As for Ceramic, Pelonis makes good units. Look for features like tip-over shut off. The fewer the features the better. Don't go for things like oscillating, etc. just more things to break. Set on low and let it run.


----------

